# orange and white foster babies



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Have these trouble makers for another two weeks or so and then they go to rescue. All are still battling off and loose stools but are eating like champs, gaining weight like crazy and are BAD 

Orange Boy:

















Orange and White Boy:

















Orange and White Girl (a little flufflier):









White Boy with Blue Eyes:









White Boy with Blue and Green Eye:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

:luv Beautiful pics, and I _love_ blue/green-eye! :luv


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

First orange and white boy....SWOON!!!! I think Ninja needs a playmate his own age!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Each one is cuter that the last!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

They look like they are up to no good but oh so cute!! :luv


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 13, 2010)

They are so cute!! :luv The orange and white boy reminds me of my (not home yet) boy although not as much white on the face. Maybe they're long lost brothers. :wink: Congrats they look well cared for and are beautiful.


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh the cuteness of it all. I can't stand it anymore. The pictures just keep getting cuter and cuter all the time. It's just not fair. 
Hubby and I want to be foster parents, 
but because my oldest cat passed away less than 3 months ago from fluid around his lungs and heart, 
they think that it is best if we wait about 3 more months before we should take in little ones and/or pregnant mothers.
Your little ones look so clean and healthy. 
I'll bet they are a hoot and a half to watch. 
I would never get any work done with them around.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

They are very cute! I love orange and white kitties.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for posting those pictures! I love seeing orange and white kittens because it's how Murphy must have looked. (I've only had adult cats, so you miss the kitten stage!)


----------

